
Best way to promote an open source project - changeweb
I&#x27;ve built a project and made it open source but I&#x27;m poorly good enough to promote such thing :-&#x2F;<p>Can anyone suggest some ways for people like us?
BTW here&#x27;s my project https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;changeweb&#x2F;Unifiedtransform
======
moviuro
Also, change that graph [0]. It makes no sense and shouldn't be used in a
pitch...

[0] [https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/9896315/54187725-6...](https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/9896315/54187725-68991b80-44d8-11e9-9121-bc113047e1d0.png)

------
paktek123
Probably write up a blog post about it

